# Video mit Premiere 6 heller machen



## ThirdTwin (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi, ich bin blutiger Anfänger, was Premiere 6 oder Videobearbeitung allgemein betrifft. Allerdings habe ich hier ein kleines 15 sekunden Video gefunden, was noch auf meiner Kamera war. Man hört aber nur Ton, für das Bild war es wohl zu dunkel. Was habe ich mit Adope Premiere (oder anderen Programmen) für Möglichkeiten, das Bild so zu verändern, dass ich da was erkennen kann?

Danke schomma

mfg.


----------



## goela (10. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt da schon die Möglichkeit Bilder bzw. Videos aufzuhellen. Dazu bietet Premiere den Videofilter "Helligkeit und Kontrast". Versuchs mal damit! Erwarte aber nicht zu viel!


----------



## ThirdTwin (10. Oktober 2004)

äh ja, den habe ich gefunden. aber wie benutze ich den? ich meine da kommt diese hand mit der man was greifen kann, aber was muss ich dann tun? den Filter ins Video ziehen klappt nicht. Wie benutzt man das?

sry, aber ich habs nicht rausgefunden


----------



## 27b-6 (11. Oktober 2004)

Moin!

Bessere Ergebnisse bekommst Du mit der Tonwertkorrektur, hier kannst Du auch die einzelnen Farbkanäle bearbeiten, bedarf allerdings einige Übung und Farbgefühl.

Adios


----------



## goela (12. Oktober 2004)

Filter mit der Hand "greifen" und auf den Clip ziehen. Unter Setup kannst Du dann Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## ThirdTwin (12. Oktober 2004)

wo steht denn da Setup?


----------



## goela (12. Oktober 2004)

Dort in den Effekteinstellungen!


----------

